
A single dose of Ketamine rapidly reduced suicidal thoughts - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/10.1176/appi.ajp.2017.17040472
======
pizza
I hope ketamine, in as near a future as possible, gains the widespread
attention that it deserves.

